

Unapologetically cheap - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3678-unapologetically-cheap

======
PaulHoule
This is definitely the threat that Android poses, particularly to Microsoft.

Apple is used to being a premium brand, but Microsoft has long thought of
itself as a mass market brand.

When you're selling an operating system that might add $100 to the price of a
product, however, you are selling a premium OS. The real reason Microsoft came
out with Windows RT is that they'd like to sell cheap products without eating
into the profitable "Windows" business but w/o Windows RT apps, it is the
underdog compared to Android.

Today you can get decent Android tablets for $150 or less. At the Rite Aid
near me I see off-brand Android tablets and laptops selling for $100. These
will be snapped up by price sensitive customers but they also make you "think
differently" about computers. At $100 you can afford to stick one on the wall
where you had a paper calendar, to stash one in the car, and to take one in
places where it might get smashed because it isn't painful to lose one.

In fact, I wish I could pack two or three Android tablets in my backpack and
have cut-and-paste working between them; it would be just like having a few
books or a few pieces of paper to work with.

------
mephi5t0
Well, it's great but some components shouldn't be cheap. Like a camera.
Considering it costs a few bucks, throw in an extra dollar and make it great.
You should never apologize for the quality of your shots on the phone that you
always carry with you.

